# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Antybiotyk i biegunka

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!

Od środy stosuję antybiotyk Amoksiklav na zapalenie gardła. Odkąd go stosuje cały czas dokucza mi biegunka. Pomimo stosowania środków probiotycznych i leków na biegunkę, ta nadal występuje. Ma postać wodnistą. Bóle brzucha nie towarzyszą przy każdym wypróżnianiu. Nie mam też gorączki ani innych objawów. Czy musze wprowadzić jakas specjalna dietę, czy przerwać antybiotykoterapie? Proszę o pomoc!

----------


## medynar

Najlepiej to iść do lekarza i dać mu o tym znać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja w trackie antybiotykoterapii stosuję trilac. Biorę go od lat i nie czułam ubocznych efektów antybiotyku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ro ja w trakcie antybiotykoterapii nie stosowałam nic... dopiero  po antybiotykoterapii zaczęłam stosować preparat intesta...bo już sobie kompletnie nie radziłam z tymi biegunkami i wzdęciami, teraz po kilku dniach stosowania jest coraz lepiej  i po biegunkach ani śladu  :Smile:  Mogę iść normalnie ze znajomymi nad wodę i o nic się nie martwić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak stosuję się antybiotykoterapię to lepiej coś dodatkowo wziąć, bo potem nie można się pozbyć problemów jelitowych. Od lat osłonowo przy antybiotyku stosuję trilac i nie miałam nigdy problemów z biegunką.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie chyba najlepiej z probiotykow przy antybiotykoterapii sprawdzil sie diflos. dziala bardzo efektywnie, a latwo sie go lyka  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No właśnie dlatego w czasie tarapii antybiotykami bierze się antybiotyki, żeby zapobiegać podrażnianiu żołądka i błon śluzowych, które może prowadzić do np. biegunek. Ja czy to dzieciom, czy mi i mężowi, jak bierzemy antybiotyki, to zawzse daję probiotyk, a ostatnio jest to flostrum.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A bierzesz probiotyk o odpowiedniej porze- tzn godzinę po antybiotyku? Możesz spróbować zmienić osłonkę, u mnie zawsze sprawdza się flostrum przy problemach z brzuchem. Możesz też być po prostu uczulona na ten antybiotyk

----------


## alebabka

Dobre probiotyki posiadają przebadane klinicznie szczepy bakterii, które mają korzystny wpływ na przykre objawy towarzyszące antybiotykoterapii takie jak: biegunka. Probiotyki dostarczają na nowo dobre bakterie do jelit. Naturalne probiotyki takie jak kiszonki, ogórki, jogurty nie koniecznie zdają egzamin, ponieważ nie gwarantują one obecności odpowiednich szczepów bakteryjnych, mających korzystny wpływ na daną dolegliwość - dlatego w naszej apteczce jest active flora na tego typu przypadłości

----------


## Dominiik

Tak to właśnie wygląda jeśli przy antybiotyku nie ma się odpowiedniej osłony w postaci probiotyku. Wtedy występuje tzw. biegunka po antybiotykowa, która wystąpiła np. po zjedzeniu białego sera, jogurtu, bądź wypiciu mleka. Trzeba wiec zadbać o odbudowę flory w jelitach i zacząć pic probiotyk. Ale aby flora w jelitach naprawdę się zregenerowała, odbudowała dobrze aby pic ten probiotyk, koncentrat probiotyczny przynajmniej przez minimum 3 miesiące i to w sposób intensywny czyli np. 3 razy dziennie do posiłku 15 ml koncentratu na szklankę wody. Potem (po tych 3 miesiącach) wystarczy raz dziennie, aby nadal wspierać florę w jelitach.

----------


## lunna

> A bierzesz probiotyk o odpowiedniej porze- tzn godzinę po antybiotyku?


Wcale nie jest powiedziane, żeby brać probiotyk godzine po antybiotyku. My mamy Active flora baby i lekarz nam zaleciła pomiędzy antybiotykami. Jeden braliśmy rano a drugi  wieczorem, więc w ciągu dnia braliśmy probiotyk.

----------


## Michaal

Syn ostatnio miał podawany antybiotyk - zapalenie płuc - jednak nie dostał od razu probiotyku. Rezultati - biegunka. Pediatra, tym razem już inny i prywatnie, przepisał probiotyk i to na trzy miesiące. Syn pije go teraz do każdego głównego posiłku. Koncentrat probiotyczny dodajemy do soku tak aby smakował synowi i nie miał poczucia, że dostaje kolejne lekarstwo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Biegunka przy antybiotykach zdarza się dość często, więc ja też podaję dzieciom probiotyk flostrum baby, jeśli lekarz przepisze im antybiotyki. Oczywiście, jeśli ja czy mąż, mamy brać antybiotyki, to wtedy bierzemy flostrum dla dorosłych.

----------


## KarolKrol

Biegunka po antybiotyku to typowy objaw świadczący o tym,że flora w jelitach została wyjałowiona i nie było osłona przy antybiotyku. Dlatego żona podaje przy antybiotyku, dzieciom, osłonowo do picia koncentrat probiotyczny. Bo probiotyk wpłynie lepiej na regeneracje i odbudowę flory w jelitach właśnie po antybiotyku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany Kamyk

Ja miałem biegunkę po antybiotyku ale dopiero wtedy gdy zjadłem biały ser i wypiłem mleko. ponoć to właśnie świadczy o tym, że po antybiotyku jest zła flora w jelitach. Może i tak być bo nie miałem zapisanego nic do tego antybiotyku osłonowo a sam nie wpadłem na to aby o to zadbać. Teraz już  będę mądrzejszy jeśli będę brał antybiotyk to kupie jakiś probiotyk. Ostatnio czytałem o probiotykach w necie, które są w płynie czy koncentracie probiotycznym więc może wtedy wypróbuję właśnie te.

----------


## Naturalny antybiotyk

Polecam czosnek jako naturalny antybiotyk (jeśli nie jest to na tyle powazna sprawa ze jednak potrzebny jest apteczny antybiotyk) albo taki syrop z czosnku jako alternatywa dla antybiotyku 
A tak profilaktycznie aby antybiotyk nie był konieczny picie codziennie probiotyku, koncentratu probiotycznego. Probiotyk zadba o stan naszej flory w jelitach a ta wespół z układem immunologicznym zapewni dobra odpornosc.

----------


## Juliannaa

Tak to jest kiedy nie piło sie probiotyku osłonowo przy antybiotyku. Tylko probiotyk wpłynie lepiej na poprawę flory po antybiotyku. Wtedy nie będzie biegunek i wszystkich innych poantybiotykowych dolegliwości np uczucie zalegania pokarmu, wzdecia, refluksy, wspomniane już biegunki oraz uczucie osłabienia i zmęczenia.

----------


## Mama dzieciom

Kiedyś nasze dzieci były chorowite i to już nas tak wyczuliło na osłonowe podawanie probiotyku aby wzmocnic ich odpornosc ze juz tak zostalo i teraz wszyscy pijemy probiotyki profilaktycznie. I nie jest to żaden cud że dzieci przestały chorować a zwykła dbałość o stan mikroflory jelitowej. Bo czym lepsza flora tym uklad odpornosciowy lepiej funkcjonuje. 
Dzieci i my też przy okazji pijemy raz dziennie koncentrat probiotyczny owoce lasu - teraz po kolacji, ale kiedyś rano po śniadaniu, kiedy jeszcze dzieci nie chodziły na różne godziny do szkoły.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No oczywiście, że trzeba jeść jak najwięcej czosnku, bo ma naturalne właściwości lecznicze. Ale też mówimy tu o sytuacji, kiedy już lekarz przepisuje antybiotyk i wtedy dobrze jest kupić do niego probiotyk, czyli np. flostrum, żeby zniwelować skutki uboczne tego antybiotyku od lekarza.

----------


## Mallwinaa

Dziwne jest to ze wszyscy jakos wiedza ze przy antybiotyku trzeba pic oslonowo probiotyk ale jak przychodzi co do czego to raczej poleca to innej osobie niż zastosują to u siebie. Wiec niema sie co dziwic ze tak wiele osób po antybiotyku ma biegunkę, no bo jak jej tu nie mieć kiedy flora w jelitach cała została wyjałowiona a nic jej nie wsparło aby sie zregenerowala. No na szczęście u nas w domu zawsze na podorędziu są probiotyki albo koncentrat probiotyczny, który pijemy nie tylko kiedy jest potrzebny (w ostateczności) antybiotyk ale tak profilaktycznie. Dodatkowo dzięki temu dzieci ladnie wyszly z alergii i maja duzo lepsza odpornosc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak mój syn bierze antybotyki to zawsze pamiętamy o osłonie żołądka no bo to naprawdę może zniszczyć mikroflorę jelitową.  Ogólnie mamy bardzo duży problem z podawaniem mu leków, dlatego też wszytsko trzeba przemycać. Jako probiotyk podaję mu flostrum bo jest w wygodnych kropelkach i daję je do jego ulubionego soku

----------


## Marcelina i Kacper

Tak generalnie z podawaniem dzieciom jakichkolwiek tabletek jest niełatwe. Wiem cos o tym. A szczególnie gdy są malutkie. Wlasnie dlatego zawsze prosze pediate aby wszystkie leki suplementy zapisywał w postaci płynnej no w kazdej innej niż w tabletkach. O, ostatnio musiałam dziecku podać osłonowo probiotyk i wlasnie trafilam na taki w formie koncentratu probiotycznego owoce lasu. Poszło szybko i sprawnie. Zalecana dawke koncentratu dodałam po soku i dziecko wypiło bez marudzenia. A dlatego pewnie, ze dostawał syn probiotyki, obyło sie bez poantybiotykowych dolegliwości w tym i biegunki.

----------


## MonikaMonika

> Witam!
> 
> Od środy stosuję antybiotyk Amoksiklav na zapalenie gardła. Odkąd go stosuje cały czas dokucza mi biegunka. Pomimo stosowania środków probiotycznych i leków na biegunkę, ta nadal występuje. Ma postać wodnistą. Bóle brzucha nie towarzyszą przy każdym wypróżnianiu. Nie mam też gorączki ani innych objawów. Czy musze wprowadzić jakas specjalna dietę, czy przerwać antybiotykoterapie? Proszę o pomoc!


Widac ze to dosc silny antybiotyk albo akurat w tym przypadku tak silnie zadziałał. Generalnie, podkreślam generalnie jesli przy antybiotyku pojawia sie biegunka to zazwyczaj świadczy o dużym zubożeniu flory w jelitach. Mogło też tak być że zanim został przyjmowany antybiotyk ta flora nie była już najlepsza stąd tak silna i prawie natychmiastowa reakcja po zażyciu tego antybiotyku. 
Co do jego odstawienia to najlepiej skonsultować to z lekarzem prowadzącym. Ale w takim przypadku właśnie tak powinno sie zrobić albo zmienić na inny lek (niekoniecznie antybiotyk) albo go po prostu odstawić. 
A czy lekarz przepisał osłonowo coś do picia przy tej antybiotykoterapii? Pewnie nie bo gdyby tak było to nie nastąpiłaby taka reakcja organizmu. Dlatego dodatkowo potrzebna jest tu probiotykoterapia aby zniwelować skutki poantybiotykowe i to głównie w obrębie jelit czyli trzeba zregenerować florę w jelitach. Bo to właśnie probiotyk wpłynie lepiej na odbudowę tego wyjałowionego mikrobiomu i to właśnie dobra jakość naszej flory w jelitach pomaga w uporaniu sie np. z biegunkami. Dodatkowo w takiej sytuacji najlepiej aby pic probiotyk, koncentrat probiotyczny przynajmniej przez 3 miesiące i to 3 razy dziennie po posiłku, aby to dało wymierny efekt. Czym lepsza flora w naszych jelitach tym lepsza odpornosc oraz nasze samopoczucie. Więc warto w ten sposób sobie pomóc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany Michal

Nigdy nie wiadomo kiedy i gdzie "złapiemy" jakieś bakterie które mogą, jesli jest oslabiony uklad odpornosciowy" wywołać jakąś chorobę na którą zazwyczaj przepisuje sie antybiotyk po którym nasz układ immunologiczny jest jeszcze bardziej bezbronny - flora została zredukowana - no i są takie reakcje organizmu jak np. biegunki. Dlatego aby uniknąć takiej sytuacji i konieczności brania antybiotykow oraz polepszenia odpornosci po prosty trzeba pić profilaktycznie probiotyk. Gdyż jak powszechnie wiadomo to właśnie probiotyk wpłynie lepiej i na zwiekszenie odpornosci i na odbudowe flory w jelitach po antybiotyku oraz na regenerację całego organizmu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany Magda

Byłam kiedyś na wykładzie dr. Patrycji Szachty, która właśnie mówiła o tym objawie że po antybiotyku szczególnie gdy się wypije mleko, występuje biegunka. I to właśnie tam dowiedziałam się ze jest to wynikiem wyjałowienia flory w jelitach po antybiotyku. Potem Pani dr poleca picie probiotyków, koncentratów probiotycznych. aby złagodzić takie dolegliwości a le przede wszystkim aby je pić gdy się bierze antybiotyk i nawet do 6 miesięcy po odstawieniu antybiotyku aby te florę w jelitach odbudować. Tak więc jeśli przyczyna jest znana takiej biegunki po antybiotyku to wiadomo co robić. Pić probiotyk  :Smile: !

----------


## ziofka

moim zdaniem warto przyjmowacć probiotyki, niestety w naturalny sposób nie przyswoimy takiej ilości probiotyków jak w kilku kroplach suplementu, dlatego ja od jakiegoś czasu podaję dzieciom flostrum, pomogło przy biegunach i zaparciach. Przy ostatniej antybiotykoterapii tez go podawałam, żeby odchornić florę bakteryjną synka przy podawaniu antybiotyków.

----------


## Kruszon

Ciagle jeszcze lekarze nie zapisuja oslonowo przy antybiotyku do picia probiotyku lub koncentratu probiotycznego. Dlatego tak czesto po antybiotyku wystepuje birgunka spowodowana wyjalowieniem flory w jelitach tzn. m.in. niemoznoscia dobrego trawienia. Wystepuja tez wtedy wzdecia, gazy, uczucie przelewania w jelitach itp. Wszystko to spowodowane zlym stanem flory w jelitach. Dlatego trzeba zawsze pic probiotyk przy antybiotyku. Bo to wlasnie probiotyk wplynie lepiej na reganeracje i odbudowie flory w jelitach po jej wyjalowieniu przez antybiotyk. Nie wystarczy jednak pic taki probiotyk tylko w czasie przyjmowaniu antybiotyk, trzeba jeszcze pic go nawet do 3 miesiecy po przyjmowaniu antybiotyku. Wtedy mamy pewnosc ze flora w jelitach bedzie w dobrej kondycji a co za tym idzie bedzie wspierala nasz uklad odpornosciowy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowanyKaroll

Ogolnie - jesli pojawia sie antybiotyk to trzeba wiedziec, jesli lekarz nie przepisze, aby sie upomniec o probiotyk albo jakis koncentrat probiotyczny abo po prostu samemu kupic i pic. Wtedy nie powinny pojawiac sie biegunki po antybiotykowe. Natomisat gdy biegunka pojawia sie od razu po pierwszej dawce antybiotyku to trzeba zglosic sie z tym do lekarza aby albo zmniejszyl dawke albo przepisal inny o podobnym spektrum dzialanie. Lecz i w takim przypadku tym bardziej pamietamy o suplementowaniu/piciu probiotyku!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo wiele zależy od reakcji Twojego ciała na działanie antybiotyku. W ogóle, jak już zachorujesz to probiotyk warto brać nawet zanim pójdziesz do lekarza, bo będzie on mógł już budować osłonę. Ja sama biorę flostrum przy kuracjach antybiotykowych, a dzieciom podaję flostrum baby.

----------


## fionka5

Ja zawsze dzieciom podaję probiotyk flostrum, potrzebny jest bo przy antybiotykach może się ona pojawić, dlatego trzeba mieć osłonkę , trzeba pamiętać , że antybiotyk zabija nie tylko złe bakterie ale te dobre niestety też.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Biegunka przy leczeniu antybiotykami niestety się zdarza. Dlatego właśnie podaje się dziecku osłonki. Wspomniany probiotyk flostrum jest właśnie taką osłonką. Co ciekawe, probiotyk nie tylko pomaga walczyć z biegunką, ale też odbudowuje błony śluzowe, a przez to pomaga budować odporność organizmu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mimo że mam już trochę lat, to często przy leczeniu antybiotykami pojawia się u mnie biegunka luz wzdęcia. Teraz na szczęście to już wiem, że Intesta mi pomoże. Wcześniej to różnie sobie z nimi radziłam, ale dopiero teraz w pełni skutecznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dlatego, nauczony doświadczeniem, czy to ja mam antybiotyk, czy moje dziecko, czy żona, każde z nas bierze przy kuracji antybiotykowej probiotyk flostrum, żeby unikać takich biegunek.

----------


## rysiek301

Najlepiej zgłosić się szybko do lekarza. Przedłużająca się biegunka może być niebezpieczna dla zdrowia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie wyobrażam sobie leczenia antybiotykiem bez brania probiotyku. Moje jelita miałyby niezłą rewolucję z biegunką w roli głównej. Dla mnie w takich sytuacjach musibyć acidolac, który trzeba brać również po zakończeniu leczenia. Jeśli chce się czuć dobrze muszę dbać o swój układ pokarmowy i odpowiednio go wzmacniać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sama biorę acidolac trzeci tydzień. Po antybiotyku czułam się bardzo osłabiona. Postanowiłam zmienić swoją dietę, wprowadzić dużo witamin i wspomniany probiotyk. Powrót do równowagi troszkę potrwa ale teraz odporność jest w cenie.

----------


## rysiek301

O odporność trzeba dbać zawsze, nie tylko podczas lub po chorobie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Teraz o odporność zaczął dbać prawie każdy. Im więcej zainwestujemy w nasz organizm, tym bardziej nam się odpłaci dobrym zdrowiem. Myślę, że witaminy i wspomniany acidolac to całkiem dobra opcja dla najmłodszych. Prosta profilaktyka, która chroni organizm.

----------


## foczka

Wiadomo, że podczas takich epizodów nasza flora bakteryjna ulega totalnej destrukcji. Warto wtedy
sięgnąć po synbiotyk Estabiom, który dba o florę bakteryjną jelit, a zawarta w nim witamina D dodatkowo ma  wpływ na naszą odporność.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mój synek również dostaje acidolac w kropelkach. Widzę, że po nim nie ma skurczy jelit i nie płacze. Osłonka jest naprawdę bardzo ważna, szczególnie u najmłodszych. Samo mleko matki to nie wszystko, trzeba wspomagac organizm idbać o właściwą florę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja probiotyk acidolac podaję zawsze przez minimum dwa tygodnie od zakonczenia leczenia. Pamiętajcie, że każdy antybiotyk mocno wyjałowi organizm. Odbudowa prawidłowej flory bakteryjnej musi potrwać.

----------


## Kama3

To niestety prawda, że antybiotyki bardzo „wyniszczają” florę bakteryjną jelit. Jak miałam antybiotykoterapię, to siostra dała mi Multilac aby odpowiednio zadbać o florę jelit. Teraz stosuję również profilaktycznie bo jesień się zbliża.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Trzeba brać dobre probiotyki przy antybiotyku i powinno szybko przejść.

----------


## storra

Zależy czym ta biegunka jest spowodowana. Jak to zakażenie C.difficile (najczęściej zdarza się po leczeniu antybiotykami) to sam probiotyk nie wystarczy. W leczeniu stosuje się antybiotyki a najlepsze rezultaty daje przeszczepienie mikrobioty jelitowej. Materiał pobierany jest od zdrowego dawcy i podawany choremu na przykład w formie wlewki doodbytniczej. Firma Human Biome Institute taki materiał przygotowuje i dostarcza do placówek gdzie można go pacjentom podać.

----------

